# Looking to start a serious band! (St. Johns)



## Collins (May 9, 2008)

Just as it says, I am looking for a few people to start up a serious band in the St. Johns, NL area. I play guitar and am very serious about writing and/or recording aswell as playing gigs and the likes!

Hit me up if anyone is interested.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

"Well, things are getting pretty serious right now."


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

see if this cat will join


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

hey PS, we're just taking the piss. if you want to start a serious band, you should list your influences, your experience, and your age. helps people decide if they're interested and all.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

NB_Terry said:


>


This is as serious as it gets.

Gerat pic !!


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssPJVLCV0Fk


----------



## -=Scorch=- (Mar 7, 2006)

what bars in ST John's hire bands?

:rockon2:


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

just about all of them.


----------

